# Do your cat's like to watch tv?



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky watching my husband play the Indiana Jones Lego game  Reminds me of when the pups from 101 Dalmatians are watching Thunderbolt. lol


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Cooper loves screens, he sits in front of the tv watching and he loves getting up on the computer desk and watch my husband play solitaire, he tries to bat the cards LOL


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My Devons are both 6 y.o. now and when they were younger they were more interested in watching TV. My girl Alkee is less interested now, but occasionally will watch for a while something on "Animal Planet". My boy Zuba is more interested and likes animals, especially the big cats or meerkats on "Animal Planet" or even cartoons with cat animal characters (can't remember the name of the cartoon). Animal Planet's "Cats 101" is one of Zuba's faves too, also anything with birds is a hit.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Cooper's mom said:


> Cooper loves screens, he sits in front of the tv watching and he loves getting up on the computer desk and watch my husband play solitaire, he tries to bat the cards LOL


Awwwwe, that's so cute!  Rocky lays in my lap or attempts to while i'm on the laptop and he bats at the screen as well. lol I think that Cooper just wants to play with your husband. lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I don't know if Meme liked watching TV or just sitting with her Papa, when ever I was sitting in my chair she would jump on the couch and then cross over to my chair and either lay on mu lap or between my leg and the arm of the chair, it looked like she was watching the TV.
She was the worlds most polite cat, as soon as I stirred she would jump down and when I returned she would Meow for permission before she crossed over from the couch to my lap.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwwwe  that's so sweet and polite!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is Enzo watching my boyfriend playing on his xbox:-










Eddie isn't too interested in tv though. Funny how they have such different personalities!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwwwe!  I love Enzo's coloring


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Awww what a cute picture. 

My husband was playing world of warcraft and Cooper walked on the keyboard and made his character feign death, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

lollll


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

This was a few years ago:


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwwwe!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Nope. My cat is one of the laziest cats I have ever met..


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats only watch if there are nature programs on. They like to watch gazelles and zebras running...lion complex...u think?


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

That is so cute! The last 3 movies we have watched, Kitty has watched the WHOLE movie! lol! He just loved the tv!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Awww! All these pictures are adorable. <3

I hope that my cat will watch TV, but as long as it will snuggle with me while I'm watching I think I will be fine. :wink However, my parent's dog Bailey the coonhound does this- LOVES it when I watch Animal Planet with any canines in it. Just this morning during one she put her paws up on the drawer holding up the tv, and started licking the dog on the screen! It was adorable.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls holding hands during a scary movie:












My girls get to watch cable t.v., Mommy gets Cat t.v.













or worse yet, Catbutt t.v.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

<3 that fluffy tail!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

The best!!


marie73 said:


> My girls holding hands during a scary movie:





Bad_cancer said:


> There was a one about the Veyron that had him really interested (i'm secretly hoping he will become an engineer when he grows up)


I don't care what mine so as long as they take care of me!


----------

